# Lightroom workflow vs in camera setting



## mirekti (Oct 24, 2012)

I've been reading about great noise reduction that nowdays cameras have, lens correction etc.
So when I shoot raw non of these is applied to my photos, right?

What is your workflow with Lightrom in regard to importing photos? 
Do you activate lens correction for every photo you import? 
Can this be done during the import process itself, I couldn find that option in Import dialog?
I know one can do it afterwards by synchronizing all photos in folder, but what if the photos are not from the same lens.
What are the other little tweak you do before you start working on photo in Lightroom or later on in Photoshop?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes, I have the lens corrections auto-detect turned on during import in LR4, as well as set the LR process to version 2012. 

In order to do this I created a LR Preset with the Lens Correction turned on, and Process Version 2012 selected. You can then choose that Preset to apply during import. 

If you apply the Lens Correction after the fact, on multiple photos, generally it starts in Auto Detect mode, which usually works perfectly and selects the correct lens for you.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 25, 2012)

I'd suggest that you buy or bowwor a good book on Lightroom. There are many very subtle things that are easy to miss using a learn as you go method, or by asking on forums.
I generally apply lens corrections as I import along with different NR levels according to ISO. First set the import parameters in preferences, then tweak settings in a image for a particular ISO level, This can include NR, lens correction, and many other settings. 
Now select Develop/Set Default Parameters and save the parameters for the selected camera model or even body at that ISO. Now, when you import a image, each image with that ISO from that camera will use the setting. You can also click reset for other images, and the parameters will be applied to that image if it was from the camera and ISO specified.
It takes a few minutes, but you can setup parameters that differ by ISO and camera body, or make them all the same for a given camera model. If you have two 5D MK III's, you can optimize imports for each one. There are always small differences between cameras of the same model, and this will help make them more alike.


----------



## mirekti (Oct 25, 2012)

Could you recommend a book for it? 
I watched a lot of video tutorials, but I must admit I haven't seen anybody takes this approach. This only tells that Lightroom is a really powerful tool. 

Where do you set those parameters? 
I can only see Develop Settings, Metadata and Keywords in Apply During Import menu. 

I plan on using Lightroom as my main catalog/storage for photos, but I would like to edit some photos in Photoshop as well. 
What setting do you use for External Editing tab in Preferences?


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 26, 2012)

mirekti said:


> I've been reading about great noise reduction that nowdays cameras have, lens correction etc.
> So when I shoot raw non of these is applied to my photos, right?
> 
> What is your workflow with Lightrom in regard to importing photos?
> ...


1) I dont apply presets on import
2)i dont apply lens correction to every photo sometimes it makes the shot look wierd
3) yes you can make a prest and apply that preset when importing
4) if you edit one photo then copy settings select everything you want even lens correction the paste those settings to all the other photos, lens correction will be applied for the relevent lens for the shot not the lens from the first picture

tweaks i do all the time
check highlights if ETTR then you normally have to pull down the highlights and white point 
check and set the black point
check and tweak the white balance
tweak the exposure and contrast 

watch this video its well worth the time
The Ultimate Lightroom 4 Experience


----------



## mirekti (Oct 26, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> watch this video its well worth the time



Thanks!!


----------

